# Apache Logrotate Filter, wo am besten einbauen ?



## Simon (19. Dez. 2011)

Hallo.

Vor dem Einsatz von ispconfig hatte ich folgende Lösung:
(Auflistung aller Downloads eines bestimmten Dateityps in separatem Logfile)

/etc/logrotate.d/apache2

```
/var/log/apache2/*.log {
        weekly
        missingok
        rotate 52
        compress
        delaycompress
        notifempty
        create 640 root adm
        sharedscripts
        prerotate
                cat /var/log/apache2/access.log | grep 200 | grep tgz >> /var/www/dtgzlog
        endscript
        postrotate
                if [ -f "`. /etc/apache2/envvars ; echo ${APACHE_PID_FILE:-/var/run/apache2.pid}`" ]; then
                        /etc/init.d/apache2 reload > /dev/null
                fi
        endscript
}
```
Da nun ispconfig die access.log separat pro Site führt die Frage, *wo am besten die Zeile einbauen ?*:

```
cat /var/log/apache2/access.log | grep 200 | grep tgz >> /var/www/dtgzlog
```
Natürlich sollte dies vor der Rotation geschehen um keine doppelten Einträge zu erhalten.

Danke für Tips.


----------



## Till (19. Dez. 2011)

Die Logfiles in ISPConfig werden durch das Programm vlogger geschrieben, es findet also keine klassische Rotation mit logrotate mehr statt. Vlogger beginnt sekundengenau um Mitternacht in eine neue Datei zu schreiben. Am einfachsten wäre es wahrscheinlich wenn Du Dir ein Script schreibst welches nach Mitternacht läuft das durch alle Websites iteriert und die jeweiligen access.log's durchsucht.


----------



## Simon (19. Dez. 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Info, somit hab ich die Lösung schon.


----------

